# The Wright Stuff ch5 - Sugar Gliders



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't forget to stick The Wright Stuff on (channel 5)
Its on now but they are talking about sugar gliders as pets at 10:15am


Looks promising. They showed one briefly and the girl who takes the calls said 'awww I want one of those' and the presenter jumped in like lightening saying 'you can't have one! they have to be kept in at least pairs'.

Looks like they are going to put a responsible spin on it :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Go Marie :no1:

That was brilliant.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Damnit I missed it  was Marie on the show then? Noooo will it be repeated do we know?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

That was fantastic. Really really told the facts. Good to see that it was showing them in the 'wright' light lol

Well done Marie! 

:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Damnit I missed it  was Marie on the show then? Noooo will it be repeated do we know?


They repeat ch 5 on 'Fiver' if you have cable or sky etc : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I recorded it for Marie  Maybe when I send it to her, she can put it online. I have no idea how to do these things myself, though 

I loved it when the vet had Dinx and she went to do her normal cleavage dive and then stopped, like "what the hell is this... no hidey hole... interesting" *lol*

And when whats-his-face said "we haven't seen t'other one cuz it's in your boobies" *LMAO*


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Just caught this on Fiver. Well done Marie!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

would anyone be able to send it to me as i dont have a tv lol and would love to see it :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

awwwwwe i missed it. watch thw right stuff every morning as well. can't believe i didn't watch today.

why were they talking about suggies? i mean it's good that they were just seems a bit random.
and who's marie?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Marie is Glidergirl

As soon as we receive a copy from Almathea I'll try and edit it and get it on youtube and post a link here.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It's soooooo embarrasing! Lol - I'm full of cold, but yeah, it was basically to get the word across that these are NOT the 'ideal pets' the idiots at the sun have made them out to be! Some things didn't come out quite as I'd have liked (me ... tongue twisted), but hey if I got the message across then that's all that matters!!

Dinx did actually go down the vets top bless her, she is so forward, he walked in and we chatted he met the girls (the gliders before anyone asks!!!) and yep, Dinx, straight down! LMAO!!! He was great about it though, not bothered in the slightest!

And Matthew Wright just fell in love with them!!! :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll post it out to you Monday (hopefuly), Fixx... The OH has to do it at work, cuz our computer doesn't have a DVD writer.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i realised after i'd posted that masrie was glidergirl lol. it's obvious now :blush:

so what did the sun say about them? i never read newspapers. a youtube link would be fab if anyone can arrange it.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It was in a few of the newspapers unfortunately, The Sun, Mirror, Star, Daily Mail! They were referring to them as the next 'must have' pet, that flies and bonds with you, all the fluffy good stuff! As a result breeders (including myself) were inundated with calls from people wanting A glider, and some were getting quite shirty when they were refused! 

I took all my joeys off sale and I know a number of other repsonsible breeders did too, just a shame certain shops weren't quite so caring! :bash:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

stupid newspapers. 
i hate when an animal becomes 'fashionable', for want of a better word. 

explains why the wright stuff covered it. would be good to put on you tube anyway, not just for us but to show they aren't the great fluffy cute pets people think they are.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

would also be intrested as i missed this too! would love to learn more about them!


----------

